# Selling a cycle to work bike....



## NorvernRob (19 May 2014)

Afternoon all

Ok, I know you're not technically supposed to sell a bike bought through a work scheme. But realistically does it matter? I've bought a new bike and need to sell my other to buy a cheap work hack. I'm not riding to work on a lovely carbon bike! 

I'd like to advertise it on here but obviously won't if it's a no-no.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## BSRU (19 May 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Ok, I know you're not technically supposed to sell a bike bought through a work scheme. But realistically does it matter? I've bought a new bike and need to sell my other to buy a cheap work hack. I'm not riding to work on a lovely carbon bike!
> 
> ...


It's not "technically" it's legally you cannot sell as it is on hire.
Although how would they actually know, as long as you paid what was due.


----------



## NorvernRob (19 May 2014)

BSRU said:


> It's not "technically" it's legally you cannot sell as it is on hire.
> Although how would they actually know, as long as you paid what was due.



Ok, legally. But it's not as if you can refuse to pay considering it comes out of your wages, and they don't ask for it back at the end! I'd still have a bike anyway (2 actually), just not the actual one I bought with the voucher.


----------



## BSRU (19 May 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Ok, legally. But it's not as if you can refuse to pay considering it comes out of your wages, and they don't ask for it back at the end! I'd still have a bike anyway (2 actually), just not the actual one I bought with the voucher.


From my experience they wouldn't have a clue if you had sold it, as long as they get their money.
It's more of a conscience question.
All my C2W bikes are in the extended hire period so legally they are still on hire but in reality they are mine.


----------



## spen666 (19 May 2014)

If you "sell" the bike whilst its still on the C2W scheme or the "extended hire" scheme then you are guilty of:
1. Theft of bike ( its not yours to sell0
2. Fraud (Probably) unless purchaser knew it was not your bike to sell. If P did know this, then they are guilty of at least handling stolen goods


----------



## Cuchilo (19 May 2014)

Wouldn't it become a problem for the buyer ? A bit like buying a car that was on HP ? If you lose or quit your job then the company can go and get their bike / car back .
Just saying .


----------



## vickster (19 May 2014)

Or a problem if you left or lost your job in the "hire" period.


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2014)

If you lose or leave your job within the hire period, the full cost of the bike is taken out of your last pay cheque minus the payments already made. Therefore making the bike yours to sell or keep.


----------



## NorvernRob (19 May 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I'll see how it pans out with regards to keeping it as I don't really want to sell. As far as being made redundant etc is concerned it isn't an issue in this case, nor is leaving my job.


----------



## vickster (19 May 2014)

I think you may lose the tax benefit too on those payments


----------



## KneesUp (19 May 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Ok, I know you're not technically supposed to sell a bike bought through a work scheme. But realistically does it matter? I've bought a new bike and need to sell my other to buy a cheap work hack. I'm not riding to work on a lovely carbon bike!
> 
> ...


Have I got this right?

You have two bikes - one which is a Cycle to Work bike and the other is a carbon bike.

And you want to sell the Cycle to Work bike so you can buy a bike that you can use to, er, cycle to work on?


----------



## 400bhp (19 May 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> I'm not riding to work on a lovely carbon bike!



Why not? It''s just a "thing".

It wont melt/break/fall apart/implode.


----------



## screenman (19 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Why not? It''s just a "thing".
> 
> It wont melt/break/fall apart/implode.



My thoughts as well.


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2014)

vickster said:


> I think you may lose the tax benefit too on those payments


I was just stating there is no problem if you leave or lose your job. Yes you lose the taxable benefit, but no longer hire the bike. Its yours


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 May 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Ok, I know you're not technically supposed to sell a bike bought through a work scheme. But realistically does it matter? I've bought a new bike and need to sell my other to buy a cheap work hack. I'm not riding to work on a lovely carbon bike!
> 
> ...



If you've made the final payment its yours and free to do what you do with.

If not, you can't legally sell it but its up to you.....


----------



## NorvernRob (19 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Why not? It''s just a "thing".
> 
> It wont melt/break/fall apart/implode.



I realise that, but I've bought an expensive bike for 'best' which in reality means all the time as I don't go out when it's wet anyway. It would seem pointless to keep a really nice bike to ride to work on only in school holidays. I have to pick my son up normally, but my wife is a teacher so I can commute during the holidays and Saturdays only. Plus it's only 6 miles each way and I could detour onto the TPT that runs behind my house if I had a CX bike instead.


----------



## vickster (19 May 2014)

A decent cx bike is going to cost £700+, what's the difference? I've no idea what TPT is. Cx should be n+1 not n-1


----------



## KneesUp (19 May 2014)

TPT = Trans Pennine Trail I think.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2014)

Bike to Work Scheme - Employee Hire Agreement Hire Agreement regulated by the Consumer Credit Act 1974

Clause 7

7. You must not hire out, transfer or otherwise dispose of the Goods or any part thereof. You undertake that during the Period you will not make any alterations to the Goods or any part thereof that decreases the value of the Goods or compromises or affects any safety or operational qualities of the Goods or any part thereof.

However as stated elsewhere, who'd know?


----------



## Soltydog (21 May 2014)

With my last C2W bike I had to provide 2 photos of the bike at the end of the scheme for them to work out final value/fee. Not sure how you would get round that


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Why not? It''s just a "thing".
> 
> It wont melt/break/fall apart/implode.



Don't be so sure! Not taking any chances with mine!


----------



## BSRU (21 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> Bike to Work Scheme - Employee Hire Agreement Hire Agreement regulated by the Consumer Credit Act 1974
> 
> Clause 7
> 
> ...


Wouldn't fitting mudguards and a pannier rack affect the operational quality of a bicycle.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

Soltydog said:


> With my last C2W bike I had to provide 2 photos of the bike at the end of the scheme for them to work out final value/fee. Not sure how you would get round that




Take them now? Just a thought!


----------



## BSRU (21 May 2014)

Soltydog said:


> With my last C2W bike I had to provide 2 photos of the bike at the end of the scheme for them to work out final value/fee. Not sure how you would get round that


With CycleScheme no prove was required, I could have sold it the day I received it and they would be none the wiser.


----------



## Soltydog (21 May 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Take them now? Just a thought!



I was hinting at that at all,honest


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2014)

BSRU said:


> Wouldn't fitting mudguards and a pannier rack affect the operational quality of a bicycle.



I guess that would be subjective.


----------



## BSRU (21 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> I guess that would be subjective.


Not really, panniers would affect the bike, mudguards would increase toe overlap.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2014)

BSRU said:


> Not really, panniers would affect the bike, mudguards would increase toe overlap.



That is a matter of opinion, considering that you can include these items as part of the scheme I would imagine that they are included as part of the bike. But I'm just speculating, I didn't write the contract, if you are that interested ask the schem provider. I ain't that interested.


----------

